# Apple Unveils New iPad Air, Retina iPad Mini



## quagmire (Oct 23, 2013)

*www9.pcmag.com/media/images/404656-apple-unveils-new-ipad-air-retina-ipad-mini.jpg?thumb=y



*iPad Air*

Display : LED-backlit IPS LCD, Resolution 1536x2048
RAM : 1GB
Chipset : Apple A7
CPU : Dual-core 1.3GHz	
GPU : PowerVR G6430
Storage capacities : 16/32/64/128GB
Battery : Non-removable Li-Po battery (32.4 Wh)
Rear camera : 5MP with 1080p video, Front camera  : 1.2MP with 720p video
Price	Starts at $499

Wi-Fi : $499 (16GB),	$599 (32GB),  $699 (64GB),  $799 (128GB)
Cellular : $629 (16GB),  $729 (32GB),  $829 (64GB),  $929 (128GB)


*iPad mini with Retina display*


Display : LED-backlit IPS LCD, Display Resolution : 1536 x 2048 pixels (Pixel density	324ppi)
Storage capacities : 16/32/64/128GB
RAM	: 1GB
Chipset : Apple A7
CPU : Dual-core 1.3GHz
GPU : PowerVR G6430
Battery : Non-removable Li-Po battery (23.8 Wh)
Rear camera : 5MP with 1080p video, Front camera : 1.2MP with 720p video
Price	Starts at $399

Wi-Fi : $399 (16GB),  $499 (32GB), $599 (64GB),  $699 (128GB)
Cellular : $529 (16GB), $629 (32GB), $729 (64GB), $829 (128GB)




> Apple today unveiled a new tablet lineup, including the newly named 9.7-inch iPad Air, as well as an iPad mini with Retina display.
> The iPad Air and new iPad mini will run the new A7 chip currently found in the new iPhone 5s, which brings 64-bit architecture to Apple's tablet. "This is a screaming-fast iPad," Apple's Phil Schiller said during a Tuesday press event.
> That means up to twice the CPU and graphics performance on iPad Air over previous generations, and up to four times the CPU and eight times the graphics performance on iPad mini with Retina display, Apple said. The devices also include the M7 motion coprocessor that keeps tabs on the accelerometer, gyroscope and compass to offload work from the A7 for improved power efficiency.
> 
> ...





Source, Source


----------



## snap (Oct 23, 2013)

i think there is already a thread in the mobile section for this


----------



## quagmire (Oct 23, 2013)

^Didnt find any 


The biggest bummer : No TouchID on either of the iPads


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

Apple is happy with 1GB RAM


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 24, 2013)

^^^ It is optimization of os. 1GB is more than Sufficient for ios IMO.


----------



## quagmire (Nov 4, 2013)




----------

